# Pavlíčková



## belano75

PAVLÍČKOVÁ

Hello, what does it mean? I don't find it in my dictionary. According to the context, I supose that's the name of a language. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jana337

Hello,

No, it is not a name of a language. It is a female surname, quite a common one. 

Pavlíček - Pablito

Hope this helps. 

Jana


----------



## belano75

Surprising! Thanks for your help!


----------



## bozskyfilip

belano75 said:


> Surprising! Thanks for your help!



Yes some times it is very simple  

However, generaly Czech is difficult.


----------

